# When do males start lifting their leg?



## Gsdmama79

This is the 3 rd shepherd I have had. My first was a rescue male and I cannot remember if he was intact or to. He did lift his leg, but not all the time. My second was a female and now I have Ruger who is 5.5 months. We do not intend to have him neutered until he is 2. I was told that before that, it can affect the males growth, filling out, temperament, etc. I want him to be able to fully come into his own and then we will decide if he needs to go through surgery or not. I am not one who takes anesthesia lightly. Anyway, I got a bit off track there  Just curious when males start lifting? Is it anything to be concerned about (should we discourage it for any reason)? Thanks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ken k

depends on the dog, Max is 8 years old, and I have only seen him lift his leg once, he is neutered, was at 9 months old, it certainly did not stunt his growth, part of his extended family, Alex a sable GSD, same age, un altered, does not lift his leg either.


----------



## dylano

Kai Started lifing his leg up a week after his first birthday. hes now 14 months. He lifts his leg u 75% of the time


----------



## wildo

Having just got my first male dog a few months ago- I've always thought it was totally bazaar how much people worry about their male dogs lifting their leg to pee. I didn't really get the importance, significance, or really anything... 

That said, my boy was about 8 months before he started consistently lifting his leg, and now that I know it- it's helpful since I can take him near a tree, post, hydrant, whatever if I want him to go. So I think that _is_ something useful about the leg lifting behavior. 

I think others have noted that once the leg lifting starts, the dog may be more prone to marking behaviors in the house. That's something to watch out for (hasn't been an issue for me though).


----------



## Shade

Delgado started lifting his leg at 6 months, he's never stopped but he doesn't mark either outside or in the house. He was neutered at 10 months


----------



## BellaLuna

Some males don't ever depends on the dog, Diesel squats like a female it's quite funny  poor thing lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad

why would you discourage lifting for a male and why would you
discourage squatting for a female? don't worry about it. your dog
will lift when he's ready. my dog was 15 or 18 months before
he lifted steadily.


----------



## BellaLuna

Hey the good thing about not lifting his leg is that if you have another dog like a female , your male won't pee on her head....

I had that happen many times lol 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gsdmama79

I was just inquiring about it to be prepared. You can't know what's normal without asking. I only ever had female dogs in the past, with the exception of the shepherds. I have no intention of discouraging it unless its a reason to be concerned (signs of excessive dominance or something like that). I know what to expect with females. This is fairly new territory for me. Right now, he just stands there. I was asking about the timetable so that if he isn't doing something by the time he should we can get it checked out. I don't go to the vet just because, unless its for an annual exam. We already have had concerns about his ears not standing. I prefer to be proactive vs. reactive and would hate for someone to say "Why didn't you get this checked out?" I don't know if a male never lifts if there could be an issue with testosterone levels or whatever. I didn't know if all males do, if its more common not to lift, etc. That's why I am here.....to ask questions to be a responsible GSD owner, to be prepared and to be able to share info to help others.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriesue

My dog is 10 months now, is still intact and he started lifting his leg around 7 months old. He doesn't mark in the house, he tries to mark outside but I never stop walking to let him, he knows he better stop or do it quick.  It's funny because he's not very good at it yet and will sometimes fall over a bit or trip and completely miss, lol.

My golden was neutered at 6 months, he's now almost 2 and has never lifted his leg. My other male was neutered at 5 years old and he lifts his leg too and used to mark in the house, that stopped when he was altered.


----------



## scarfish

bump, didn't want to start a new thread about this.

rambo is 10 1/2 month and never lifted his leg. he just kinda stretches and goes. should i assume he will never lift his leg?


----------



## GSDGunner

scarfish said:


> bump, didn't want to start a new thread about this.
> 
> rambo is 10 1/2 month and never lifted his leg. he just kinda stretches and goes. should i assume he will never lift his leg?


Gunner is 6 years old and rarely lifts his leg. He stretches his body out and his tail rises when he goes out to pee.
He will lift his leg to pee on a tree but that's rare.


----------



## HOBY

Hoby is not fixed. Jac was fixed and hardly ever lifted his leg. At about 12 to 14 months Hoby lifted his leg once in a great while, at 16 months more so, going on 18 months he has started lifting his leg most of the time.


----------



## Lark

Mine is 2.5 years and doesn't lift his leg. I REALLY wish he would because he tends to urinate on his front legs.


----------



## Traveler's Mom

My 8 year old has no problems lifting his leg to pee on anything vertical. He's intact and never pees in inappropriate places. The only time he doesn't lift is when he really, really has to go bad. Too much effort I guess

I don't think this is something you can encourage or discourage but if it were possible, I'd discourage it because Traveler pees on his front leg regularly. Too bad they don't have remedial classes for that.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## GsdLoverr729

Acheron is 18 months, and usually doesn't lift his leg. He's lazy and prefers stretching with his tail raised while he pees. The only time he really lifts his leg is if another intact male peed on something recently enough that the spot is still wet. Otherwise, he doesn't care.


----------



## Galathiel

Mine (19 mos old), does all three ... stretches out, tail somewhat lifted... and lifts a leg. He doesn't really mark, but he does lift his leg. However, he didn't do it early. I have a slow maturing male .. apparently that also translated into leg lifting. He was over a year old I imagine before he consistently lifted a leg .. but not to mark.


----------



## Hineni7

Akivah is intact 8mos old and he started at 7mos. Quite hilarious too, as he would stand over a bush and you could see the bubble over his head "I feel this urge to lift my leg and pee.. But that is so embarrassing, why would I do that?... Think I'll just walk on and pee like normal... Weird urge" He did that several days before he got brave enough to try it, lol. I praised him and laughed as I could tell he was chagrined about it. He just wagged his tail and now confidently lifts a leg on a tree or Bush occasionally. He still stretches out, tail up for his morning or long pee. No markings in the house at all.


----------



## jafo220

Cruz was around 9 months when he started. I strongly discouraged this for obvious reasons. He no longer does this.


----------



## HankGSD

Hank is 4 years old and was neutered at 16 months (tried to go to 18 months but had to get a spot on his scrotum biopsied so did it all at once.) Within the last year, he has started to lift his leg to pee when we are on walks. Nothing dramatic, he just sort of lifts his left leg off the ground a little bit. It's sort of comical. I find the time frame interesting, that he never did it before he was neutered and only started doing it in the past year. We walk the same streets we have since he was a pup.


----------



## dogfaeries

Russell started lifting his leg to pee when he was 12 months. He'll be 2 in February. Oh, and he's intact, with no plans of neutering him. 

He doesn't mark when we go on walks, and never marks in the house. And he lives with 2 intact bitches. 

When he was first starting to lift his leg, I took him outside on a leash and walked him over to a telephone pole. He got close to the pole, and then lifted the wrong leg. LOL, I wanted to fall over laughing, but didn't want to startle him. He's since figured it out!


----------



## Debanneball

Dogfaeries, thats so funny! 

Fritz is almost 5 months, stretches to pee. I have only had females in the past, so.. I was under the impression marking was peeing.. Did I get this wrong?


----------



## troyeboy

*lifting his leg issue*

Hi,
Have been so interested reading different posts re lifting the leg. We over the years have had males and females and it was only when I got my special boy Troye, that I noticed he never lifted his leg ever.He was a GSD. Was actually quite funny watching him as a puppy, but he never ever lifted his leg. His one ear as well, stayed slightly floppy. AS I don't show my dogs, they are my companions only it never bothered us. It made him unique at training. Sadly he crossed over the Rainbow Bridge 18 months ago.


----------



## zetti

I've had males hike as early as 4 mos. Of course, they topple over.

My current pup is 6 mos & hasn't hiked yet. My other male pups had adult male role models to copy & learned to lift their legs earlier.


----------



## LaRen616

It was such a long time ago but I think Sinister was over 1 years old when he started lifting his leg.

Draven was younger though, under 8 months old when he started to lift his leg.


----------



## Montu

I'm tired of the peeing on his paw, his 10 months now and still doesn't lift his leg...but most of the time he manages not to pee on him self....most of the time...barely


----------



## Stosh

Stosh is 4 yrs old and he still doesn't lift his leg, except when he's around other dogs. He pretty much stands with all 4 on the ground and pees through his front legs. He's gotten to be a really good shot by now.


----------



## KittyZ

Lark said:


> Mine is 2.5 years and doesn't lift his leg. I REALLY wish he would because he tends to urinate on his front legs.


So true!!


----------

